# 99214-25,17110-59 +11200 no modifier



## Pillow1 (Mar 20, 2014)

99214-25,
17110-59 
11200 no modifier

Is this correct billling for 
Three skin tags found at patient's forehead. One benign lesion found at his right forearm. Liquid nitrogen was sprayed onto the lesions (x4) and the immediate surrounding tissue via an aerosol applicator stick.

Thanks Denise


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 20, 2014)

11200 bundles with 17110 so you would need the modifier 59 on the 11200 not the 17110


----------



## Pillow1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you, I read other posts, and they mentioned the guidelines indicate that the  59 should go on the procedure with the lower fee, but I didn't see that in the guidelines. Also, I went to the NCCI,entered 17110 and scrolled to 11200 and saw the 59 is acceptable, in column 1. I thought the 59 would go on the 17110. Sorry to be confused! Also, wasn't sure if a 51 modifier should be applied to the 11200, or does that only apply to same site procedures?


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 20, 2014)

just curious, what is the purpose of the level four office visit??


----------

